# How To Remove Windows 10 Upgrade Notice



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Some of my neighbors wanted to know how to do it because they have no plans to upgrade to Windows 10.

I typed out this set of instructions for them, based on how I did it in my computers.

------------------------------------------------------------

1. Load Windows Update, then click "Change settings" in the left column.

Change the setting to "Check for updates but let me choose whether to download and install them", then click OK.

2. Go to Programs And Features, then click "View installed updates" in the left column, then wait for the list of updates to load.

Scroll down the list and look for these 2 updates:

*KB2990214

KB3035583*

Right-click on each one, then click "Uninstall".

Don't restart the computer until both of them are uninstalled.

3. After the computer restarts and settles down, load Windows Update again.

Click "Check for updates", then wait for it to finish.

You'll see "important/recommended/optional updates are available".

Click on that link to display the list of updates.

Right-click on the updates with the above numbers, then click "Hide update".

4. Navigate to the *C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32* folder.

If the *GWX* folder is still present, delete it and its contents.

Note: This folder was no longer present in my computers after doing the above steps.

5. If you want to change the Windows Update setting back to "Install updates automatically (recommended)", that's your choice.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Scroll down the list and look for these 2 updates:


Lazy people like me who don't want to scroll and look can just search for one and then the other.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Terry,
Maybe we can get this as a sticky in the Win 7 and Win 8 forums, given the repeat threads being created.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Unfortunately few people look for stickies, so we are "doomed" to getting the repeat threads. I did go ahead and make it a sticky here (Windows 10 forum) so it will be easy for us to find or reference it.

I assumed, Frank, that you wouldn't mind the sticky. Tell me if I am wrong.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

A "sticky" is fine with me.

It's quicker and easier referring people to it than spending time giving them instructions.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## MikeU (Jun 26, 2015)

Hate to sound so stupid, but I do not see any option that says "uninstall" Left clicked, right clicked, viewed details, but still no options to uninstall


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

When I right click on an installed update I get a little context window with just one choice--Uninstall. Whether right click or left click you should see the Uninstall as circled in the attachment (same as for an installed program).


----------



## ich (Aug 11, 1999)

Content removed.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Ich,

I've edited your post for language so please be more careful in the future as this is a family friendly site.

I've also removed the link to "your stuff" since this goes against our spam/advertising rule.

Also, please refrain from using shortened URLs as we have no way of knowing where they are actually going.

Thanks for understanding.


----------

